# 2001 sentra rough starting but runs fine?



## sentra1996 (Aug 10, 2015)

My sentra (1.8l) has been starting up poorly lately (it sometimes will crank for a few seconds, and when it does turn over it will idle rough for a few seconds). It runs perfectly fine (no stalling, rough idling at red lights, or overheating, no loss of coolant, gas mileage seems normal). It has a check engine light for a vacuum leak. It's been starting up poorly for several months. Usually if the car won't start, I can pull the spark plugs out, clean them off, and it will start up fine, but if it sits overnight, it will just crank. It has a new fuel pump, spark plugs, crankshaft position sensor, coil packs, and new fuel injectors. Could the vacuum leak cause hard starts even if it runs perfectly fine after being warmed up? Or is it something bigger like a blown head gasket? Bringing it to a shop soon, but if you can help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe...fix the vacuum leak to get rid of the check engine light?
It's not a decoration for the dash panel ya know...


----------



## sentra1996 (Aug 10, 2015)

Well aware of that, but my priority is the starting issue. Are the two definitely connected or could it be something else, because again it runs fine after the first 10 seconds of starting


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

...sigh...
You mean the vacuum leak that's telling the computer the engine is pulling in more air than it's actually pulling in while it's cranking and therefore feeding the engine more gas than it actually needs and takes a bit longer to burn off that extra fuel than it actually should?

Nope. No reason why the two should be connected at all.

Keep ignoring that Check Engine decoration.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

could have issues with the cam/crank sensors or a head gskt. once you get it started and run around a little, stop at a store etc and go to start it again, same issue or will it start up right away?


----------



## sentra1996 (Aug 10, 2015)

It starts right up if it has been running recently, usually overnight is when I have trouble. Somebody had mentioned the idle control valve possibly being faulty, I'm bringing it to my uncle's shop tomorrow so hopefully I can get it fixed or at least pinpoint the problem


----------



## sentra1996 (Aug 10, 2015)

jdg: 

could have just answered my question without the sarcasm, by the way, I checked my engine when the light came on, it was still there


----------

